
Ask HN: Literature about the history of online communities? - lainon
Is there any in-depth literature about the history of online communities?<p>Which goes through how the first instant-messengers emerged&#x2F;how Imageboards came to existence and the influence of communities onto each other.<p>Anything academic on this topic?
======
HNLurker2
Recently a 4channer solved a math problem:
[https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/24/18019464/4chan-anon-
anim...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/24/18019464/4chan-anon-anime-haruhi-
math-mystery)

Your best way is to use archive.org, wikipedia or other encyclopedias
(dramatica for bulletin board culture).

------
wallflower
While this is not the specific answer you are looking for, the WELL was the
first real online community of significance.

[https://www.wired.com/1997/05/ff-well/amp](https://www.wired.com/1997/05/ff-
well/amp)

------
70122-_6
Jono is your guy. [https://youtu.be/9wfAxP6XHPU](https://youtu.be/9wfAxP6XHPU)

